# Southwest Georgia Retriever Club



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Call backs are: 
*1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24
*
Good luck all!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for the 3rd are:


*1,3,5,7,8,10,11,12,14,15,19,22,23,24*


Good Luck


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs for the 4th are:
*
1, 5, 7, 8, 12, 22, 24

*​Good luck to all!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results


1st-#8 Ripley H/C. McNamara O/A.Washburn
2nd-#24 Larry H/Patton O/Patton
3rd-#5 Ripple H/C.McNamara O/A.Washburn
4th-#1 Harry H/C.McNamara O/M.Duerson


RJ- #22 Tazor H/C.McNamara O/V.Worthington
JAMS- #12 ,7


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Any word from the open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open didn't finish yesterday


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you Brenda.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Open call backs are:
*1,3,5,17,27,30,42,43,52,53,54,57,58,59,63*


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,5,17,27,30,42,43,52,54,57,58,59,63

14 Total


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Amateur Call backs are:

*
1,3,4,7,10,12,14,16,17,24,25,28,29,32,34,36,37,47,52,54,55*


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

3,5,17,27,30,42,43,52,54,57,58,59

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,3,10,12,14,16,17,25,34,36,37,47,54,55

14 total. DONT FORGET TO PUT YOUR CLOCK BACK A HOUR TONIGHT&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WM
1,10,12,16,17,25,34,36,47,54,55


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#54 Freeway O/H John Stracka (Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#10 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie (Qual for Natl Am)
3rd-#34 Chance O/H Bruce Hall 
4th-#47 Dolly O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#12
Jams- 55,36,25,17,16,1

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go John and Freeway!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#43 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
2nd-#42 Patron H/ Dave Smith O/Laurie Oliver
3rd-#52 Mercy O/H John Stracka (Qualified for Natl Open)
4th- #57 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#58
JAMS-54

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#54 Freeway O/H John Stracka (Qual for Natl Am)
> 2nd-#10 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie (Qual for Natl Am)
> ...


Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to everyone who completed the All Age Stakes! Especially Duncan and Billie Rae on an exceptional weekend!!!

rita


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to everyone who completed the All Age Stakes! Especially Duncan and Billie Rae on an exceptional weekend!!!
> 
> rita


Congratulations, Duncan!

Judy


----------

